# Which mod do you think is the worst



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

shouldnt this be a multiple answer question, just kidding mods.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

is all i have to say








IBTL

that prick Hypen gets my vote for sure









GG and Tink are cool, and at least if you have a beef with them, they will maturely discuss it with you as opposed to that troll of a mod with his emo haircut hyphen


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I like/dislike all the mods evenly!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow ICEE...thats all I can say. 
This is surely the beginning of the end for our most beloved member


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Wow ICEE...thats all I can say.
> This is surely the beginning of the end for our most beloved member


u r such an instigator


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

......voted lol



joey said:


> Wow ICEE...thats all I can say.
> This is surely the beginning of the end for our most beloved member


u r such an instigator
[/quote]
HUH?? How so?
ICEE is a big man, he can make adult decisions.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


>


Are you in middle school?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Wow ICEE...thats all I can say.
> This is surely the beginning of the end for our most beloved member


the beginning of the end? tell me whats so bad about this thread.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This should be interesting.









/drops $50.00 on GG FTW.......


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm thinking we could rig it so you win...want an even split of that $50?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This should be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are the assman afterall, bu i am hoping those who vote, think about the disputes they have had, and the way the mod dealt with it


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/doesnt vote

all the mods have been fair with me you should add none as a option


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> /doesnt vote
> 
> all the mods have been fair with me you should add none as a option


then just vote for hyphen for me


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This thread is crazy, just crazy!









At the risk of sounding asskiss... and although I've had beefs with a couple of them, we really do have pretty cool mods on this forum.
I've belonged to (Even ran) other forums, and P-Fury hands down has the best moderators overall.

Here's to you guys (and girl).









p.s. No, I'm not drunk.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Voted because


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I wonder what could have brought this on...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This should be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically though, aren't you NOT a mod? I thought you had said that once......

Not that I won't vote for you.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

lol at DIPSY EGGS!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

hyphen has always been cool to me. had a couple problems with some mods, but sorted it out quickly.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahahahah I know who finally voted for me !!

Has something to do with me replying in a already closed thread...









Thanks, bro !


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

joey said:


> /doesnt vote
> 
> all the mods have been fair with me you should add none as a option


then just vote for hyphen for me
[/quote]
alright sorry hyphen


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I vote for AK cuz everybody deserves at least one









Edit:







he already has 2 votes


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> This should be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically though, aren't you NOT a mod? I thought you had said that once......

Not that I won't vote for you.








[/quote]


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This reminds me of when we graduated from boot camp... the drill sargents allowed the privates to come up and do imitations of them and make fun of them.

It was a huge laugh... and I don't think anybody got a bigger kick out of it than the drill sargents.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

joey said:


> is all i have to say :rasp:
> IBTL
> 
> that prick Hypen gets my vote for sure
> ...


dude, i don't even know who the f*ck you are, you aren't even on my radar. spend time hating someone that gives a sh*t about some sack muscle that has an inferiority complex.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think I might need to pin this and use it to evaluate how the mods are doing.

I can understand people getting votes for being inactive.....or hyphen and jewelz dominating because they are aholes that belong in the lounge......but what did Tink ever do to anyone


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

IDK but she has some nice puppies


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

i haven't butted heads with any of the mods; but there is one who is extremly judgemental. No I did not vote.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think I might need to pin this and use it to evaluate how the mods are doing.
> 
> I can understand people getting votes for being inactive.....or hyphen and jewelz dominating because they are aholes that belong in the lounge......but what did Tink ever do to anyone


jewelz is cool, but he is smart, so the morons probably hate him.
tink........ i have no clue who and why anyone would dislike tink

hyphen....... how did he become a mod again?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

joey said:


> I think I might need to pin this and use it to evaluate how the mods are doing.
> 
> I can understand people getting votes for being inactive.....or hyphen and jewelz dominating because they are aholes that belong in the lounge......but what did Tink ever do to anyone


jewelz is cool, but he is smart, so the morons probably hate him.
tink........ i have no clue who and why anyone would dislike tink

hyphen....... how did he become a mod again?
[/quote]
how about explaining to us what he did to you rather than just taking jabs at him


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Kain said:


> I think I might need to pin this and use it to evaluate how the mods are doing.
> 
> I can understand people getting votes for being inactive.....or hyphen and jewelz dominating because they are aholes that belong in the lounge......but what did Tink ever do to anyone


jewelz is cool, but he is smart, so the morons probably hate him.
tink........ i have no clue who and why anyone would dislike tink

hyphen....... how did he become a mod again?
[/quote]
how about explaining to us what he did to you rather than just taking jabs at him
[/quote]
nah, thats ok, jabs work just fine
you remind me of a credit collector, see those guys, most of them take those jobs, as they thrive off hearing the sob stories other people in the world have, its gets them through thier day.
here you are , asking me to share a story which you probably know has some turmoil since i seem to not like this person.
you remind me of a collector, needing to feed off my bad feelings left unresolved, do you need me to get through the rest of your day?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

joey said:


> I think I might need to pin this and use it to evaluate how the mods are doing.
> 
> I can understand people getting votes for being inactive.....or hyphen and jewelz dominating because they are aholes that belong in the lounge......but what did Tink ever do to anyone


jewelz is cool, but he is smart, so the morons probably hate him.
tink........ i have no clue who and why anyone would dislike tink

hyphen....... how did he become a mod again?
[/quote]
how about explaining to us what he did to you rather than just taking jabs at him
[/quote]
nah, thats ok, jabs work just fine
you remind me of a credit collector, see those guys, most of them take those jobs, as they thrive off hearing the sob stories other people in the world have, its gets them through thier day.
here you are , asking me to share a story which you probably know has some turmoil since i seem to not like this person.
you remind me of a collector, needing to feed off my bad feelings left unresolved, do you need me to get through the rest of your day?
[/quote]







No thanks. I dont spend my life on this forum as you can see. I probably have the lowest post count for one of the earlier members of this site unlike you. You're throwing a giant fit over something yet offer no reason to justify what he did to you? Credit collector? Nice assumption...I just asked you to simply state what he did to you to have your panties in a bunch and now you're making assumptions. I can see why he gave you sh*t. You ever thought if you didn't act like such a bitch, he wouldn't treat you that way?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

The suspense was killing me. I had to vote to see who was winning/losing! Sorry Xenon!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

well, i hurt his feelings. that much is apparent. good to see people get that butt hurt over the internets.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

atleast the mods have a sense of humor and this is still going!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

MiGsTeR said:


> I think I might need to pin this and use it to evaluate how the mods are doing.
> 
> I can understand people getting votes for being inactive.....or hyphen and jewelz dominating because they are aholes that belong in the lounge......but what did Tink ever do to anyone


Come on man-It's Tink

You know she deserves it......She's a naughty gal


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

what did xenon do to anyone?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Kain said:


> I think I might need to pin this and use it to evaluate how the mods are doing.
> 
> I can understand people getting votes for being inactive.....or hyphen and jewelz dominating because they are aholes that belong in the lounge......but what did Tink ever do to anyone


jewelz is cool, but he is smart, so the morons probably hate him.
tink........ i have no clue who and why anyone would dislike tink

hyphen....... how did he become a mod again?
[/quote]
how about explaining to us what he did to you rather than just taking jabs at him
[/quote]
nah, thats ok, jabs work just fine
you remind me of a credit collector, see those guys, most of them take those jobs, as they thrive off hearing the sob stories other people in the world have, its gets them through thier day.
here you are , asking me to share a story which you probably know has some turmoil since i seem to not like this person.
you remind me of a collector, needing to feed off my bad feelings left unresolved, do you need me to get through the rest of your day?
[/quote]
:laugh: No thanks. I dont spend my life on this forum as you can see. I probably have the lowest post count for one of the earlier members of this site unlike you. You're throwing a giant fit over something yet offer no reason to justify what he did to you? Credit collector? Nice assumption...I just asked you to simply state what he did to you to have your panties in a bunch and now you're making assumptions. I can see why he gave you sh*t. You ever thought if you didn't act like such a bitch, he wouldn't treat you that way?
[/quote]
sweet, so you barely ever post here, and ive gotten 2 posts out of you tonight alone???!!!!
im the bomb
i dont act like such a bitch


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

maknwar said:


> what did xenon do to anyone?


Started this whole circus?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh I shoulda voted for thePack for having the creepiest avatar!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I think I might need to pin this and use it to evaluate how the mods are doing.
> 
> I can understand people getting votes for being inactive.....or hyphen and jewelz dominating because they are aholes that belong in the lounge......but what did Tink ever do to anyone


Come on man-It's Tink

You know she deserves it......She's a naughty gal








[/quote]
Just to let you know, I didn't vote for you.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> I think I might need to pin this and use it to evaluate how the mods are doing.
> 
> I can understand people getting votes for being inactive.....or hyphen and jewelz dominating because they are aholes that belong in the lounge......but what did Tink ever do to anyone


Come on man-It's Tink

You know she deserves it......She's a naughty gal








[/quote]

...Am I now?









Y'all are acting like its some sort of mod spanking contest.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

so, if hyphen wins, can you guys strip his mod status away?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I think I might need to pin this and use it to evaluate how the mods are doing.
> 
> I can understand people getting votes for being inactive.....or hyphen and jewelz dominating because they are aholes that belong in the lounge......but what did Tink ever do to anyone


Come on man-It's Tink

You know she deserves it......She's a naughty gal








[/quote]

...Am I now?:rock:

Y'all are acting like its some sort of mod spanking contest.








[/quote]
I spanked you for living in my state.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

people are hating on hyphen, I wonder what thats all about?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I voted to see who had the most votes.

Sorry Nismo Driver...I didn't even know you were a moderator.
There should have been an option to say nobody.
I've never had an issue here.

Now if we could list some members that get under my skin......that would be something else.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hyphen =


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Now if we could list some members that get under my skin......that would be something else.


There is a thread for that too.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> lol at DIPSY EGGS!


Ya, I mean wtf, it's clearly DIPPY EGGS lol


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

GG gave my wife the herpes..that SOB


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> hyphen =


i said it from the start


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

GG touched me while i was sleeping once







.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I've never had a problem with any of them. It just sounds like you have a problem with Hyphen and instead of making a thread about that you wanted to fluff it up by including all the mods.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

beercandan said:


> hyphen has always been cool to me. had a couple problems with some mods, but sorted it out quickly.


aka hyphens other account


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

joey said:


> I think I might need to pin this and use it to evaluate how the mods are doing.
> 
> I can understand people getting votes for being inactive.....or hyphen and jewelz dominating because they are aholes that belong in the lounge......but what did Tink ever do to anyone


jewelz is cool, but he is smart, so the morons probably hate him.
tink........ i have no clue who and why anyone would dislike tink

hyphen....... how did he become a mod again?
[/quote]
how about explaining to us what he did to you rather than just taking jabs at him
[/quote]
nah, thats ok, jabs work just fine
you remind me of a credit collector, see those guys, most of them take those jobs, as they thrive off hearing the sob stories other people in the world have, its gets them through thier day.
here you are , asking me to share a story which you probably know has some turmoil since i seem to not like this person.
you remind me of a collector, needing to feed off my bad feelings left unresolved, do you need me to get through the rest of your day?
[/quote]
:laugh: No thanks. I dont spend my life on this forum as you can see. I probably have the lowest post count for one of the earlier members of this site unlike you. You're throwing a giant fit over something yet offer no reason to justify what he did to you? Credit collector? Nice assumption...I just asked you to simply state what he did to you to have your panties in a bunch and now you're making assumptions. I can see why he gave you sh*t. You ever thought if you didn't act like such a bitch, he wouldn't treat you that way?
[/quote]
*sweet, so you barely ever post here, and ive gotten 2 posts out of you tonight alone???!!!!*
im the bomb
i dont act like such a bitch
[/quote]

/starts spraying gasoline

I got to agree, I got a feeling guys like this have like 15 accounts.
Type of guy that'll start a "who likes donuts thread" then reply with a different name "I do"..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

joey said:


> so, if hyphen wins, can you guys strip his mod status away?


I think if hyphen wins he gets to ban the member of his choice.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

coughICEEcough

I'm not even not kidding


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> coughimgaycough
> 
> I'm not even not kidding


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> /doesnt vote
> 
> all the mods have been fair with me you should add none as a option


pretty much agree. 
but i did vote


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Lol. This came down to tink and hyphen.. I shoulda voted for dipsy since has none!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

damn, i still cant see what tink has done to get so many votes... she helps out in a lot of the fish forums....


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Haha. Well I think all most are cool, well except the AK!!!









We need more pictures or I'll make a new account and vote again


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i voted for chili...b/c he didn't have any votes.









the mods are all cool to me, every time they crack down on someone it's for acting like a retard anyway.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Boobah said:


> i voted for chili...b/c he didn't have any votes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, I was wondering when someone was going to do that.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

voted.

i have not been around too many forums, a couple of other fitness forums and this place has by far the best mod crew.

ive been banned from the others for having strong opinions. nothing like that here, just goes to show that the lounge is a chill place..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well... Ive grown up alot since joining this site a handful of years ago... which translates to me not being so annoying on here... if it doesnt have to do with sports, video games, or movies on here I dont seem to care anymore... HOWEVER, I do have memories and here is what I remember::

Xenon- seems to be the nerd of p-fury... I mean cmon, the guy started it all
GG- Is that normal guy that for whatever reason thinks he has a place above everybody else... go figure, its the internet
thepack- no comment
biotech- no comment
coldfire- no comment
Childawg- no comment
Jewelz- Actually seems half decent, but is def the jock of pfury
Mettle- Too busy with his Cresties to be a big enough prick to anyone
AK- Cool dude
Giggles- Old man with a passion for p's- gotta love it
Tink- Well... she has a PASSION for.... DOGS... on a Piranha site... somethin isnt right
Hyphen- Without a doubt the toughest little guy I know on here-- and the coolest since he hangs out in cali and goes to all the clubs
Dippy Eggs- The GOD of aquatic plants... sorry i let you down years ago... I guess I can be a quitter at times-
Nismo- Are you f*cking serious?? I guess they will let anybody in these days-

so in other words... voted


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah but nismo is the man on the saltwater forums, thats my only qualm with your assessment KOK...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well then I should watch what I say to the Niz... I WILL be setting up a 200+ gallon saltwater in my basement within 3 years(built in wall)... Ive been reading the "Saltwater Encyclopedia" but Im gonna need help from you "pros"-- Can I go Live Rock without going full "Reef"???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Well then I should watch what I say to the Niz... I WILL be setting up a 200+ gallon saltwater in my basement within 3 years(built in wall)... Ive been reading the "Saltwater Encyclopedia" but Im gonna need help from you "pros"-- Can I go Live Rock without going full "Reef"???


Nismo seems to be the salt king around here-Damn good guy for the job....

Yes you can have live rock without going full reef....:nod:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OK, the people that wrote "I didn't want to vote but voted for so and so just so I could see the results". You realize that there is a "Show Results" button at the bottom of the poll, right ? That way you can see the results without voting


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> OK, the people that wrote "I didn't want to vote but voted for so and so just so I could see the results". You realize that there is a "Show Results" button at the bottom of the poll, right ? That way you can see the results without voting


Voted.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> GG- Is that normal guy that for whatever reason thinks he has a place above everybody else... go figure, its the internet


Its because I dont have enough responsibility or hold a high enough position in my "real" life that I feel the need to make up for it online. Thanks Kok.....I feel much better getting that off my chest


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jesus icee, where did you find my "sh*t" list?

i voted for GG...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

voted for myself.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i voted for mettle the only mod i dont think should be a Mod..the other mods are all cool once you talk to em. I dont know why everyones hating on hyphen hes a pretty cool guy too.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Well then I should watch what I say to the Niz... I WILL be setting up a 200+ gallon saltwater in my basement within 3 years(built in wall)... Ive been reading the "Saltwater Encyclopedia" but Im gonna need help from you "pros"-- Can I go Live Rock without going full "Reef"???


Nismo seems to be the salt king around here-Damn good guy for the job....

Yes you can have live rock without going full reef....:nod:
[/quote]

last question then... I can do Live rock w/ larger Predatory type fish(lionfish) and not have it be a "reef"-- does this work?? I want a lionfish in my tank but fish only tanks look boring to me- so im gonna need liverock but I dont think I wanna go "all out" and go reef with all them fancy corals and such!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Well then I should watch what I say to the Niz... I WILL be setting up a 200+ gallon saltwater in my basement within 3 years(built in wall)... Ive been reading the "Saltwater Encyclopedia" but Im gonna need help from you "pros"-- Can I go Live Rock without going full "Reef"???


Nismo seems to be the salt king around here-Damn good guy for the job....

Yes you can have live rock without going full reef....:nod:
[/quote]

last question then... I can do Live rock w/ larger Predatory type fish(lionfish) and not have it be a "reef"-- does this work?? I want a lionfish in my tank but fish only tanks look boring to me- so im gonna need liverock but I dont think I wanna go "all out" and go reef with all them fancy corals and such!
[/quote]

it's highly recommended that you have LR for a predatory tank. live rock should be the primary method of filtration in any saltwater tank.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol... fyi- i intended on going off track... just a bit of my humor... and I dont think this is the wrong thread to do it in, I mean cmon??? Thanks for the input Hyph- thats actually EXCELLENT news-


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> lol... fyi- i intended on going off track... just a bit of my humor... and I dont think this is the wrong thread to do it in, I mean cmon??? Thanks for the input Hyph- thats actually EXCELLENT news-


live rock and refugium


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

fuge isn't really necessary for a fowlr. if you have big predatory fish like lions and puffers then the need for pods is non-existent (unless they're small puffers or triggers). just a plain old sump will do.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hyphen really keen on derailing this bitch....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> hyphen really keen on derailing this bitch....


because we have such a serious thread going on right now.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I cant wait to do my sw... I thought about tossin the inground pool idea and building in like a 1,000+ gallon in the basement with a shark or something... but f*ck it- ill stick with the orig plan of around 2-250g... it will be beautiful-- ill still do all my learning on this here p site tho so dont anybody go worrying-


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

hyphen said:


> fuge isn't really necessary for a fowlr. if you have big predatory fish like lions and puffers then the need for pods is non-existent (unless they're small puffers or triggers). just a plain old sump will do.


there's been a lot of studies come out that show the overall beneficial effects of a refugium for removing nitrates too. just makes it less maintenance overall. not to mention you can grow algae to feed herbivores.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If you could throw some chaeto or something like that in a fuge, wouldn't that help quite a bit? Plus, it's a good place to have a chill mantis shrimp or something small that doesn't play well with others.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ok, whats fuge?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Boobah said:


> ok, whats fuge?


it's a sectioned off area in a sump that allows undisturbed growth for plant life like algae and pods (those little bug looking critters). it helps with water quality and gives you a place where pods can breed in peace. they eventually get pushed into the display tank to feed small fish.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Well... Ive grown up alot since joining this site a handful of years ago... which translates to me not being so annoying on here... if it doesnt have to do with sports, video games, or movies on here I dont seem to care anymore... HOWEVER, I do have memories and here is what I remember::
> 
> Xenon- seems to be the nerd of p-fury... I mean cmon, the guy started it all
> GG- Is that normal guy that for whatever reason thinks he has a place above everybody else... go figure, its the internet
> ...


i haven't been on in a long time, but i gotta agree with you on this one. i guess we know who gave the duche bag his 2 votes


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

hyphen said:


>


i love those dinky fuges you buy. i had a 55g tank partitioned into a fuge on my reef..unfortunately i had to move shortly after so i really never got to stock it to it's full potential.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I ordered one of them hang on back fuges for my 27g


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Boobah said:


>


i love those dinky fuges you buy. i had a 55g tank partitioned into a fuge on my reef..unfortunately i had to move shortly after so i really never got to stock it to it's full potential.
[/quote]

yeah, not to mention the ridiculous prices.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I just started reading the sw encyclopedia so i have lots to learn--- cant wait-


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

reported


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nerd alert?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i for one move for hyphens privileges be taken away


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

joey said:


> i for one move for hyphens privileges be taken away












just an fyi, it takes a dick head to deal with dick heads.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

hyphen said:


> i for one move for hyphens privileges be taken away












just an fyi, it takes a dick head to deal with dick heads.
[/quote]

guess that is why i voted chil :nod: .... ak is by far the coolest mod on here.







keep up tghe good work ak


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i for one move for hyphens privileges be taken away












just an fyi, it takes a dick head to deal with dick heads.
[/quote]
tis true


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Just fyi for those of you that voted for someone to see the results, you didn't have to vote to see the results.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

joey said:


> i for one move for hyphens privileges be taken away


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Im really suprised to see childawg get some votes.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im surprised Nismo Driver got some votes, he always types a nice thorough answer to peoples questions on the saltwater forums even if he has to do it 1234124 times.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

maknwar said:


> Im really suprised to see childawg get some votes.


they thought he felt left out.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> Well... Ive grown up alot since joining this site a handful of years ago... which translates to me not being so annoying on here... if it doesnt have to do with sports, video games, or movies on here I dont seem to care anymore... HOWEVER, I do have memories and here is what I remember::
> 
> Xenon- seems to be the nerd of p-fury... I mean cmon, the guy started it all
> GG- Is that normal guy that for whatever reason thinks he has a place above everybody else... go figure, its the internet
> ...


i haven't been on in a long time, but i gotta agree with you on this one. i guess we know who gave the duche bag his 2 votes








[/quote]

sh*t!!! where the hell have you been man?!? holy christ it's been a while.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i've almost doubled the 2nd place mod. alright leroy, who's the one and only masta?!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> hyphen really keen on derailing this bitch....


because we have such a serious thread going on right now.
[/quote]

to some it may be and anyhow:

* Do not purposefully derail threads. "Derailing" a thread is defined when a member purposefully or repeatedly attempts to post items unrelated to the topic title.

man i should be a f*cking mod.

no wait i would have to follow the rules then, .... nevermind.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> hyphen really keen on derailing this bitch....


because we have such a serious thread going on right now.
[/quote]

to some it may be and anyhow:

* Do not purposefully derail threads. "Derailing" a thread is defined when a member purposefully or repeatedly attempts to post items unrelated to the topic title.

man i should be a f*cking mod.

no wait i would have to follow the rules then, .... nevermind.
[/quote]

get over it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

and this is why you suck...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

every congregation needs a bad guy. but when you needed advice on gear or training options you were hanging on my dill. welcome aboard the bandwagon.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i dont care who gives me advice. heck if a had to id ask cueball. 
im not saying you dont know your stuff but your a deuche.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> i dont care who gives me advice. heck if a had to id ask cueball.
> im not saying you dont know your stuff but your a deuche.


if you say so, but it seems to me like the only people that have something to say about me are ass warts themselves. go figure, is there a correlation between my being a mod and others being spiteful that they were smote by the mighty hand of hyphen? ok, i'll stop fueling.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

oh man youre so full of yourself. 
ok yeah maybe the ones posting here are smart assen, but that still leaves the other 18 people that voted for you. 
im not saying this poll is serious IMO its just a fun way of messing with the mods, like the old GG threads. but i can understand you being defensive i mean youre taking this one with a landslide.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> oh man youre so full of yourself.
> ok yeah maybe the ones posting here are smart assen, but that still leaves the other 18 people that voted for you.
> im not saying this poll is serious IMO its just a fun way of messing with the mods, like the old GG threads. but i can understand you being defensive i mean youre taking this one with a landslide.


yeah...and tinkerbelle is way ahead of the pack in second place too...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

To the 11 of you dick bags who voted for the twins....









that is all


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> oh man youre so full of yourself.
> ok yeah maybe the ones posting here are smart assen, but that still leaves the other 18 people that voted for you.
> im not saying this poll is serious IMO its just a fun way of messing with the mods, like the old GG threads. *but i can understand you being defensive i mean youre taking this one with a landslide.*


because i'm a champ. go big or don't go at all.

i want to also add that i skimmed through the thread and found that more members that posted are curious as to why i am being targeted (or say that i'm not such a bad guy) than the ones that seem to have a stick up their ass. so, i find it hard to believe that the 21 people who did vote for me (i voted for myself) actually have a problem with my moderating ability. rather, joey'd and his degenerate offspring are egging others on to vote for me (which i don't mind). i am also inclined to believe that several votes may also be from fake accounts. seeing as how only 2 or 3 people in this thread really have expressed their disdain.

furthermore, it seems as though the few that dislike me the most are the ones that have been in the most trouble for being c*ck muscles and have a history of being suspended or banned. rather than discussing issues maturely, which i have done with several members before, (and with members that you wouldn't think would have the capacity to act maturely), they would prefer to act like children. now, if this poll was made purely jokingly it would be pretty apparent. but it's clear that this is an act of grade school rebellion.

anyway, i hope you enjoy your ride on the bandwagon.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

looks like the only mods to get away with out a vote are the ones that spend teh least amount of time in the lounge


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> so, if hyphen wins, can you guys strip his mod status away?


I think if hyphen wins he gets to ban the member of his choice.
[/quote]

I hope its not me...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

this has to be the most entertaining thread in a long while. There are a few mods not listed.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

theres something happening here what it is aint exactly clear


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Why does this thread get more votes tham the MOTM contest?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I felt behind in the poll so I voted for myself.

I'm jealous of Hyphen's notoriety...











Trigga said:


> i voted for mettle the only mod i dont think should be a Mod..the other mods are all cool once you talk to em. I dont know why everyones hating on hyphen hes a pretty cool guy too.


Aww. Someone cares!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi,

Somebody should give those two fine gentleman Dippy Eggs and Dr.Giggles a present since they didn't even get one vote, that basically means they are the best mods on this forum.

Love,

E-THUG


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Ya, ya could pay them 10 times what they're getting now...
That would equate to... lemme see...

$0.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, this thread is still going. Looks like little has changed though. Hyphen is still getting


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Dr. G... I didnt want you to feel left out so I vote for you :rasp:


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

since we're bumping old lounge threads... why haven't the "Thailand" or silences "circumcision" threads been bumped?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Bullsnake said:


> Why does this thread get more votes tham the MOTM contest?


Im with Bullsnake on this one.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> since we're bumping old lounge threads... why haven't the "Thailand" or silences "circumcision" threads been bumped?


no sh*t, go revive those


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

^^^SO THATS HOW IT HAPPENED!!!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

hyphen said:


> oh man youre so full of yourself.
> ok yeah maybe the ones posting here are smart assen, but that still leaves the other 18 people that voted for you.
> im not saying this poll is serious IMO its just a fun way of messing with the mods, like the old GG threads. *but i can understand you being defensive i mean youre taking this one with a landslide.*


because i'm a champ. go big or don't go at all.

i want to also add that i skimmed through the thread and found that more members that posted are curious as to why i am being targeted (or say that i'm not such a bad guy) than the ones that seem to have a stick up their ass. so, i find it hard to believe that the 21 people who did vote for me (i voted for myself) actually have a problem with my moderating ability. rather, joey'd and his degenerate offspring are egging others on to vote for me (which i don't mind). i am also inclined to believe that several votes may also be from fake accounts. seeing as how only 2 or 3 people in this thread really have expressed their disdain.

furthermore, it seems as though the few that dislike me the most are the ones that have been in the most trouble for being c*ck muscles and have a history of being suspended or banned. rather than discussing issues maturely, which i have done with several members before, (and with members that you wouldn't think would have the capacity to act maturely), they would prefer to act like children. now, if this poll was made purely jokingly it would be pretty apparent. but it's clear that this is an act of grade school rebellion.

anyway, i hope you enjoy your ride on the bandwagon.
[/quote]
wow...you really thought this through eh?


----------

